# pets at home vet charges?



## giant snail

anyone know the rough price of what they would charge to look over a few mice? as bit concerned about some YOUNG ones so they are not old and dieing just yet i hope!


thanks


----------



## freekygeeky

Dont take them to pets at home, take them to a real vet..

How about give some photos/descriptions on here first, alot of us on here keep mice, including me


----------



## rach666

ive used a pets at home vet before only for routine vaccinations and neautering,they are a 'real' vet they just have there sugery on the same premises as pets at home 'companion care vets' i think there called,if its just to look over it would be a consultation fee? about 20 quid i think..


----------



## Shell195

rach666 said:


> ive used a pets at home vet before only for routine vaccinations and neautering,they are a 'real' vet they just have there sugery on the same premises as pets at home 'companion care vets' i think there called,if its just to look over it would be a consultation fee? about 20 quid i think..


:gasp: My vets only charge £8.25 for a small animal consultation, they wouldnt charge more for looking at a few either


----------



## rach666

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: My vets only charge £8.25 for a small animal consultation, they wouldnt charge more for looking at a few either


i was going off what most vets charge and for cat and dog,my mums vet is terrible her dog got bit and she had to take him back three times after for check up,each time they charged her £20 i was disgusted all they did was look at the dog :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

rach666 said:


> i was going off what most vets charge and for cat and dog,my mums vet is terrible her dog got bit and she had to take him back three times after for check up,each time they charged her £20 i was disgusted all they did was look at the dog :gasp:


mine charges 30 even if it ends up with nothing its so annoying!


----------



## rach666

freekygeeky said:


> mine charges 30 even if it ends up with nothing its so annoying!


 
ye that was like what they did with my mum,forst time she went he needed wound cleaning and meds came to 45,then she had to go back two days later for check up cost 20 quid then a couple more days later 20 quid then one last check up 20 quid... i was like are you stupid?:lol2:


----------



## sarahc

rach666 said:


> i was going off what most vets charge and for cat and dog,my mums vet is terrible her dog got bit and she had to take him back three times after for check up,each time they charged her £20 i was disgusted all they did was look at the dog :gasp:


I've never known a vet charge for follow up appointments when it's only to monitor the treatment:bash:.For the mouse I'd just take the one and tell the vet that all are affected and if antibiotics are prescribed ask for a full bottle instead of the small brown ones with a bit of medication in.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I use companion care there good I was referd to one which was gona charge me 180 quid just to discuss doing a soft pallet operation for my dog there shocking, companion care did it in the end!


----------



## Joolz1975

My vet really knows how to charge £28.50 for consultation for my rabbit!

And this had to be paid each time we went!!

In total my rabbit cost me over £400 over the course of a few weeks!

Maybe i should look for another vet but i know even though mine are expensive they are good and i can get an appointment quick when i need one!

Might look at other vets before i get my dog though!


----------



## vetdebbie

Oi to whoever said pets at home vets aren't a real vet!!!! I take that personally you know!:whip: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But on a more serious note, can I ask what it is that you people think we sell, if not our time?


----------



## passion336

cat saserion/ wrong spelling i know 

£320 with the snip tho 


ouch may need to pay that tomorow!!!!1 doooohhhh


----------



## Shell195

passion336 said:


> cat saserion/ wrong spelling i know
> 
> £320 with the snip tho
> 
> 
> ouch may need to pay that tomorow!!!!1 doooohhhh


 
Sorry I missed your pm until it was to late


----------



## hippyhaplos

To be a vet, you have to excel in school, get accepted into vet med. and then spend 5 years of your life studying for your degree. You might only be there for 10 minutes, but there's still electricity bills, receptionists wages, nurses wages, then the vets themselves have to make a living.

Bearing in mind that they're just as qualified as doctors, I'd say that they're pretty cheap A GP in this country can earn up to 80k a year... I doubt many vets make anywhere near that.


----------



## giant snail

ahh right some charges are ridiculous 

well i will start from the begining...
no mice is over 6m old all live in the houseall are females apart from ' the divie mouse'

it all started with a ginger female she randomly had dried black stuff under her ear. ears are clean normal behavior i cut it off with some scissors and no skin is broken underneath. then few weeks later she started coffing/ sneezing sounds a bit like a snotty cold but no runny nose eyes etc she was about 2 weeks from giving birth, then another mouse ( grey) in a diff room of the house which had not been mixed with her or the same male started doing the coughing and sneezing she was about 1 week from giving birth then it went from both the mice... week or so later the ginger one started doing it then it went a few days later.... not my grey mouse has had it forabout 2 weeks and no improvement all normal behavour no other problems. i have a little divie male (half the size he should be and isnt normal at all) he is acting as normal as he does and his ears are puffy inside iv cleaned them out with a cotton bud with cold water the swelling went down and he scratches it agian and all comes up agian no fluied or anything is coming out... one is worce then the other, also his eyes get stuck together but when i open them its just dry and crustie and clear nothing wrong with his eyes apart from that.


all are living together grey.. ginger... divie mouse and 2 litters of babies. all babies seem to be fine as far as i can tell. all adult mice are eating and drinking and are normal.

any idea's?

update.... the divie mouse's ears seem to be going down and eyes are not stuck together this morning! LOL


----------



## NaomiR

freekygeeky said:


> Dont take them to pets at home, take them to a real vet..


shows what you know, some Stores have Companion Care vets which operate within their premises, not ALL stores have them but quite a few do : victory:

Companion Care are not connected to Pets At Home other than aiming to be a mutually beneficial association, they are an independent company and operate as such. I'm fairly sure their charges would be in line with other local vets?


----------



## freekygeeky

NaomiR said:


> shows what you know, some Stores have Companion Care vets which operate within their premises, not ALL stores have them but quite a few do : victory:
> 
> Companion Care are not connected to Pets At Home other than aiming to be a mutually beneficial association, they are an independent company and operate as such. I'm fairly sure their charges would be in line with other local vets?


i know that ours is sh*te that's all.. i wouldn't go near a pets at home, even if there was a good vets practice inside it. (sorry vetdeb)


----------



## NaomiR

oh yeah and I met a really nasty goth once so I now hate them all : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

NaomiR said:


> oh yeah and I met a really nasty goth once so I now hate them all : victory:


wow, mature of you


----------



## rach666

freekygeeky said:


> wow, mature of you


 
when did you become a goth?:gasp::hmm:


----------



## freekygeeky

rach666 said:


> when did you become a goth?:gasp::hmm:


Im not hehe, used to be though :O when i was like 13 hehe


----------



## Shell195

I think Naomi was saying "just because you have met a certain person you didnt like, it doesnt mean that other people of the same type are all the same"


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I think Naomi was saying "just because you have met a certain person you didnt like, it doesnt mean that other people of the same type are all the same"


she was


----------



## NaomiR

I was :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan

I've used the local companion care which is housed inside pets at home but is not run / owned by pets at home - I've used them for microchipping and boosters and the staff seemed friendly and the prices cheaper than my local which I usually use, and a LOT cheaper than my reptile specialist of course. Every single vet is going to be different so why not just give them a call and ask their consultation costs for small animals. My reptile specialist vet charges £37 for a consult - but they deal mostly with exotics and no others in the area will, the one I take my cats/dogs too is £20 for a consult but there's no re-consult charge if it's for the same problem.


----------



## selina20

I used pets at home vets for my puppies vaccinations and check ups. I thought the vet was fantastic.


----------

